# Belly Fat



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

*deep sigh*

Ok.......last year about April, I noticed that I had some 'belly fat'. A little chub. I laid off the Starbucks, cut back on my sugar in my coffee, only drank one soda a day.....
Within 2 months, it was gone.

Well, it's back. And it's bigger, and it's gross.
Normally I am 5'7" and about 125 lbs. 
I would say right now I am between 130-133.
IT'S ALL in my belly.
I look like I did when I was 6 months pregnant with my first. TWENTY ONE years ago!! AAAARRRGGGGG.

Once again I have laid off the Starbucks. Laid off the chocolate, cut back on my sugar intake. I have been working outside every day, I walk about 5 miles a day....and when I work, double that.

HOW do I get rid of this belly fat, fast....It has to go!!

Thanks!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I hear you. I work hard every day shoveling, hauling, moving digging, carrying. I just wish I could use my abdominal muscles for more of it.
I hear sit ups and crunches don't work. But I do not know what does.
My thinking is that if I loose weight all over I will have a better chance at getting those muscles tight. 
To be honest I do not care about my weight, it can stay the same if I only could flatten my tummy. I am sure my back will start to hurt as I get older unless I do.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I am in the same boat! all the weight I have gained the last year is in my belly, how do I get rid of it, of course I am over weight all over too. So anyone have any ideas? I am going to start watching my intake more and what I take in. Pam


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

This must be a big boat, because I'm on it too! 

Everything's looking more toned, except my lower abs.  I'm beginning to wonder if having four babies might have something to do with not being able to flatten that area. I did tear my abdominals while pregnant with baby #4, think that's why I seem to have perpetual pregnancy belly?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Ladies...I hate to break it to you, but after menopause...ALL the weight goes to your belly. It's a huge battle for almost all women. 

Couple of tips I learned years ago which actually help. When you walk...suck in your gut. Stand up straight and..suck in your gut. The muscles will tighten over time just as if you'd been doing situps and crunches. 

Do waist twists..if your back will let you. That works the muscles that go from the side of the waist toward the front. As you work those, little by little, you see that tummy getting smaller

Supposedly green tea helps adjust whatever it is that causes the excess belly fat in women. Like my Jewish friend says about Holy Water ..."can't hurt".


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

OY VEI

I know that the whole "age thing" will come into play.....but I am not ready to have a "spare tire" around my waist!!!
I haven't gained one ounce anywhere else. Just my belly. 
It's like I swallowed a mush melon!!

I am going to the doc tomorrow. I will see what he says.

WA: I do 'suck it in' all the time. (A) because it is gross, and I am so uncomfortable (B) well, because it's gross, and I am self conscience. I guess if it showed up over a long period of time, that would be different, but it was not here in March, and it IS here in May........


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

um..so...you're not pregnant, right? That it came on rather suddenly is worrying....

I keep seeing these ads for "get rid of belly fat" but I'm loathe to send money to someone for a pill that's just more hype  Good luck with it. Keep it up! "suck it up private!"


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

NO chance I am pregnant. 
Saw the doc today, it's not a tumor.
I'm just old. :-(
She said "just wait till you go through menopause, that's the first place you gain".
Awesome. Here's my 50 bucks, I am going outside to slam my head in the car door!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I heard dancing, salsa to be exact will reduce belly fat. Worth a shot.


----------



## busymomof7 (May 11, 2010)

I can relate to this! I used to carry a lot of extra weight in my stomach. I can't tell you how many times I was asked if I was pregnant...and I wasn't!! 

When I lost weight, I thankfully lost it everywhere...but my stomach was the last thing to really 'go.' I'm 41...suppose I'll be dealing with menopause in the next few years. Not looking forward to battling the belly again!

Laura, I'd just keep up the exercise. Maybe evaluate your diet...perhaps something is making you bloated? And, both crunches and reverse crunches help me stay toned.

Hope this helps.

_____________________________________

~Julie~

Keeping the weight off...while balancing a large family, a frugal lifestyle, and a hobby farm.

http://www.mooberry-farm.blogspot.com


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Certain foods can cause bloating. I know if I eat sweets, it's like my stomach is swollen.


----------



## elliew (Jun 14, 2010)

Insulin stores fat, especially in the belly. High glycemic index and glycemic load foods do it because they cause the pancreas to secrete insulin. You were not designed to eat sugar, rice, pasta, bread etc...but to scramble over hill and dale looking for berries and roots. Menopause furthers the problem but insulin is the hormone of fat deposition --and aging. I'm writing a book right now about all this stuff. And trying to lose another 80 pounds. Sugar and things that turn into sugar are addicting and we pay a very high price for it all!

Ellie
http://beyondthesidewalk.com


----------

